# What do you guys think about this stocking



## Aqua Hero (8 May 2015)

okay firstly im new to this forum but for the past few months i have be reading and learning alot about the new things im trying to do. i have been in the hobby for 10 years so i know all the cycling and stuff.

i wanted to know whether the stocking im doing it okay cause i havent stocked this tank with fish in a long time.

Tank specs:
juwel lido 120 heavily planted aqurium 
dimensions: 60cm in length, 41cm in depth, 58cm in height. 
water volume:145 litres/30UK gallons/38US gallons

substrate: sand and ada aquasoil
filter: fluval 405. i use the pondguru filtration set up and have 2kg of biohome ultra mini. for chemical i will be using peat to soften the water
temperature: 80-83F

water parameters
Ammonia:0
nitrite:0
Nitrate: 5ppm-10ppm

yes i do 25% weekly water changes

Plants
i have alot i will post a picture to for you guys to see.

i dose seachem excel co2 and easy carbo (when the excel finishes)
lighting: 2x 24watt t5ho bulbs (10000k white and a plant growth tube) 

the stocking i want to do have:
pair of german rams - they will occupy the bottom level
7x cardinal tetra - mid level
7x rummynose tetra - mid level
8x ember tetra - mid level
9x dwarf or pygmy hatchet fish - top level
20x cherry shrimp
10x ghost shrmp
5x assassin snails

now shrimps and snails dont really add much to the bioload so they arent really my concern. ember tetra and hatchet fish are recommended i nano tanks so that tells me they have a very light bio load too. the cardinals and rummynose are the ones im concerned with mostly. being tetra they have a light bio load too. 

what are your opinions on the stocking. the filtration i have is definitely enough to support the load. my concern is that will the mid level of the tank be overcrowded even though they are all small fish.


----------



## EnderUK (9 May 2015)

Personally I wouldn't bother with the ghost shrimp, they don't add very much to the tank, don't have a very long life and don't reproduce.


----------



## Aqua Hero (9 May 2015)

alright sorry the stocking i very outdated now after talking top alot of people.
how is this stocking. note they are in order of introduction

20 cherry shrimp
20 ember tetra
10 pygmy/dwarf hatchet fish
4 oto catfish
2 rams


----------



## Aqua Hero (9 May 2015)




----------



## banthaman.jm (10 May 2015)

nice healthy tank, the moss looks great 
Jim


----------



## Aqua Hero (10 May 2015)

thank you


----------

